

7 lessons I learned while being banned in Google for 12 hours - trevin
http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/7-lessons-i-learned-while-being-banned-in-google-for-12-hours

======
jefe78
WTF did I just read?

~~~
sj4nz
Something inspired by an IV-drip of Red Bull with an espresso chaser. Possibly
also PCP. Or, more simply SEO people are crazy about optimization.

I couldn't make heads or tails of it either.

